# الى اخواني المهندسين المحترمين ضروري



## cricpo (11 يناير 2012)

السلام عليك و رحمة الله و بركاته 

هذه المشاركة الاولى لي بالمنتدى و اتمنى ان استفيد من اخواني الاعضاء الكرام حيث الان تخرجت و وجدت كورسات كثيره للكهرباء وحاب من اخواني المهندسين استفسر عن الكورسات المهمة لمهندس الكهرباء مثل:
instrumentation
, process automation
plc
scada
وتحت اي فرع من فروع هندسة الكهرباء تنطوي هذه الكورسات وهل هي مهمه لخريج حديث

وحبيت اسال عن كورسات مثل: 
electrical design and drafting
electrical building service
hvac
plumbing
electrical auto cad
وهل هي مرتبطه و مهمه لخريج حديث 

وهناك كورسات مثل: 
embedded system
vlsi design
هل هي مهمه لحديث تخرج 

ارجو من المهندسين الخبراء تنصيف الكورسات وربطها بفروع الكهرباء


----------



## cricpo (11 يناير 2012)

ننتظر الرد من الاخوان ان شاءالله


----------



## ياسر الشعار (17 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

هل من الممكن أن تحدد ما هو تخصصك الفعلي ميكاترونكس و إلا بور و إلا إليكترونيك

و تحدد ما هو المجال الي بتحب تسلكه لأنه بالنسبة للكورسات الي ذكرتها هي ليست مجرد كورس و إنما هي عوالم متعددة 

على سبيل المثال process Automation عالم مليء بالتحديات و علم كبيييير و سوف تأخذ نبذة عنه في الكورس الذي ستأخذه ولكن السؤال هل ستمضي في هذا العالم

كل هذه الكورسات مهمة للمهندسين الكهرباء بشكل عام وهذه الكورسات تعطي نبذة عنه و أيضا الجامعة تكون قد بذلت جهدا لإعطائك مقدمة حول مجالات متعددة


----------



## osama020 (24 يناير 2012)

اخى حدد ما هو تخصصك انا برايى اذا كنت مهندس كهرباء باور وتحكم هيفيدك الاتى 
instrumentation
, process automation
plc
scada
DCS
embedded systems او اى نوع ميكروكنترولر 

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=307291#ixzz1kKtzsgcM

electrical design and drafting
electrical building service
hvac
plumbing
electrical auto cad
ولكن لن تستطيع ان تدرس كل ذلك لانها تكلفه عاليه جدا 

فقط كل ما عليك هو تحديد المسار او التراك الذى تريد ان تسلكه ثم تقوى نفسك فيه 

اما اذا كنت اتصالات والكترونيات فسيفيدك الاتى 

embedded system
vlsi design
واذا ارد ان تسلك مسار التحكم الالى فهناك ايضا 
instrumentation
, process automation
plc
scada

واذا كنت ميكاترونكس فكل ما سبق يفيد بالتاكيد ماعدا كورسات التوزيع والتصميم لنظم القوى


----------



## المهندس المزاجي (7 فبراير 2012)

لو سمحت اخي اسامه بس بتقدر تحددلي اي من الدورات الي ذكرتهم اهم او اساسي لمهندس الميكاترونس؟؟


----------

